# Starcraft 2 :Unable to Connect To Internet..



## rewired (Jul 23, 2010)

When installing Starcraft 2 it comes up with this message on the installer:

Unable To Connect
The Starcraft II installer requires an online connection in order to install, and cannot currently connect to the internet to authenticate. Please check your firewall settings and ensure that your computer is properly connected to the internet, then restart the installer.

I went to the support page and fixed some ports that it said to change, and did so. It comes up with the same message, and I am wondering if this has to do with the same thing that the other thing did. Because this usually never happened before I got that virus.

I use Firefox.

Is there some thing I could by using a program fixer here?: http://www.dougknox.com/xp/file_assoc.htm


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

"before I got that virus" what virus? how did you remove it ?


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

as its not out yet, pretty hard to say, but as daz says.. what virus???


----------



## rewired (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a virus a while ago and I got it removed.

If this helps sort of explain it more: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/937902-windows-cannot-find-c-windows.html#post7509926


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed dealing with http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/937921-unable-connect-internet.html


----------

